# Ryzen 3900x overclock?



## Illus1onz (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m pretty new to Overclocking and just reading how to is very confusing. There’s seems to be different ways of doing it as for as static clocking and using ryzen master. What I’ve done so far is change my cpu multiplier up and set the Soc voltage around 1.33. After reading people are saying static Overclocking is bad for single core performance and you lose mhz on a lot of your cores. My question is what is the best method for Overclocking the ryzen 3900x especially if you plan on gaming, thank you?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 21, 2020)

Illus1onz said:


> I’m pretty new to Overclocking and just reading how to is very confusing. There’s seems to be different ways of doing it as for as static clocking and using ryzen master. What I’ve done so far is change my cpu multiplier up and set the Soc voltage around 1.33. After reading people are saying static Overclocking is bad for single core performance and you lose mhz on a lot of your cores. My question is what is the best method for Overclocking the ryzen 3900x especially if you plan on gaming, thank you?


In all fairness, it's not much of a point to overclocking the Ryzen 3000-series.
Sure, there are a few guys here that have had some success, but for most people, the performance gain isn't really worth it and it's apparently quite easy to damage the CPUs.

The best way is to make sure you have a really good CPU cooler that allows the CPU to boost itself as high as possible. My 3800X boosts higher than max boost clocks at times, obviously for a few ms here and there, but still...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 21, 2020)

Illus1onz said:


> I’m pretty new to Overclocking and just reading how to is very confusing. There’s seems to be different ways of doing it as for as static clocking and using ryzen master. What I’ve done so far is change my cpu multiplier up and set the Soc voltage around 1.33. After reading people are saying static Overclocking is bad for single core performance and you lose mhz on a lot of your cores. My question is what is the best method for Overclocking the ryzen 3900x especially if you plan on gaming, thank you?


1.33 on the soc is too much 1.2 max.

Put it in default not auto and let AMD run it not the motherboard, simple.

Auto is not default, hasn't been for about 5 years minimum.


----------



## JapanMan (Apr 21, 2020)

Don’t Use　Vcore OverRide Mode
Should use AUTO or OffsetMode  "－０．０５V" or "－０．１０V"

CPU Clock Don't be used AUTO
CPU Clock 3.9GHz & Offset "－０．１０V" or Vcore AUTO 
Next 4.2GHz 4.3Ghz 4.4GHz is MSI After burner or RyzenMaster

 SoC Voltage Don't Use 1.00V 1.025V 1.0375V
SoC voltage is 1.05V DDR4 3200 1.10V DDR4 3600 1.0875V DDR4 3600


----------



## Illus1onz (Apr 21, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> 1.33 on the soc is too much 1.2 max.
> 
> Put it in default not auto and let AMD run it not the motherboard, simple.
> 
> Auto is not default, hasn't been for about 5 years minimum.



So are you saying don’t run anything In The bios could you elaborate?



TheLostSwede said:


> In all fairness, it's not much of a point to overclocking the Ryzen 3000-series.
> Sure, there are a few guys here that have had some success, but for most people, the performance gain isn't really worth it and it's apparently quite easy to damage the CPUs.
> 
> The best way is to make sure you have a really good CPU cooler that allows the CPU to boost itself as high as possible. My 3800X boosts higher than max boost clocks at times, obviously for a few ms here and there, but still...


 You’re saying let it boosts itself. What settings does that include? Pbo or just leave everything on default


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 21, 2020)

Illus1onz said:


> So are you saying don’t run anything In The bios could you elaborate?
> 
> 
> You’re saying let it boosts itself. What settings does that include? Pbo or just leave everything on default


If you leave everything precisely on default not auto , it will automatically boost as high as it's configured by AMD to run , auto or usual overclocking tactics tend to run higher core voltages which actually tends to reduce performance on the latest Ryzen.

Without something super duper special to cool the chip ,heat will prevent any static OC that would beat the stock settings and with that same cooling the chip will go faster anyway, the gain's are not worth the effort , they OC poorly because they're already optimized.

You can improve performance a bit with memory choice and frequency settings.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 21, 2020)

Illus1onz said:


> You’re saying let it boosts itself. What settings does that include? Pbo or just leave everything on default


I haven't had to change any settings for the boost to kick into overdrive. I simply have an AIO liquid cooler. In the early days, I was seeing boost well below the rated boost speeds, but somewhere around AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB/ABBA it all started working as it should and even boosting higher than the maximum rated boost speed. With AGESA 1.0.0.0.4 things have been really good and I have multiple cores that boosts above the rated boost speed by 50-75MHz on a regular basis. PBO has never done anything sensible for me, it only made the CPU run hotter. YMMV though.
As I said, some people here have had good luck with manual overclocking, but I can't remember who it was at the top of my head.


----------



## mxking035 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi, im new here.

What do you mean run on default instead of Auto. I seen in my bios all in auto. Only touch XMP on and offset -0.075. How to make it default?


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't see why you would mess with the SoC voltage if you don't overclock the memory as well, and even then you shouldn't need more than 1.1V


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 19, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> Hi, im new here.
> 
> What do you mean run on default instead of Auto. I seen in my bios all in auto. Only touch XMP on and offset -0.075. How to make it default?


As I said all board manufacturers tweak the core volts and some other settings behind the scenes on auto, this is to beat other manufacturers board's of the same type.
If you have the option, setting your main CPU settings page to default instead of auto should enable it to run as AMD intended with the CPU not the board controlling core volts etc via requests (Cvid).


----------



## mxking035 (Aug 20, 2020)

Only option I have is Auto and Manual Input. One more thing when I manual input Vcore like 1.325v. When trying cinemabench is not reaching even 1.2v in ryzen master. The one set in bios is not followed in actual. Bios always showing high and I just offset it until satisfied in Ryzen Master.

When i compare my offsets -.05/-0.075 in ryzen master shows 1.3-1.35+ and when -.100 shows 1.36+ which is opposite. Voltage increases at as I decrease the offset. Do I have to update my bios? chipset? something wrong? I tried even to change my ram timing to 16-19-16-16-36 even bios wont boot but running fine in XMP.
Another thing when running cinemabench do 4.1Ghz but running Vray do 4.2+Ghz.

Processor: *Ryzen 3900x*
Mobo: *MSI x470 Gaming Plus Max*
Ram: *Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 CL18 Samsung B-Die 2x8GB*
*Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 CL18 Micron E-Die 2x8GB* (i dont know why its different but same part number)
Cooler: *Noctua D15s* (Idle 32-33°c / Load 55-65°c @4.1Ghz)
PSU: *750w Evga*
GPU: *Evga 2060 Super + DVI Monitor*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 20, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> Only option I have is Auto and Manual Input. One more thing when I manual input Vcore like 1.325v. When trying cinemabench is not reaching even 1.2v in ryzen master. The one set in bios is not followed in actual. Bios always showing high and I just offset it until satisfied in Ryzen Master.
> 
> When i compare my offsets -.05/-0.075 in ryzen master shows 1.3-1.35+ and when -.100 shows 1.36+ which is opposite. Voltage increases at as I decrease the offset. Do I have to update my bios? chipset? something wrong? I tried even to change my ram timing to 16-19-16-16-36 even bios wont boot but running fine in XMP.
> Another thing when running cinemabench do 4.1Ghz but running Vray do 4.2+Ghz.
> ...


Unfortunately, your motherboard forces its Oc on you with no way to switch it off it seems( i looked up you're manual), when i was talking about default I was not talking about core voltage but the CPU performance mode setting, I don't use XMP(an intel configuration), I don't set it to manual or auto , I _ have a default setting in this list  _as well as the options I just mentioned.
I then manually configure the memory speed and timings, which are quicker than with slightly tighter timings and more voltage.
Actual core voltage remains set to auto but runs lower set like this.


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 15, 2020)

Illus1onz said:


> I’m pretty new to Overclocking and just reading how to is very confusing. There’s seems to be different ways of doing it as for as static clocking and using ryzen master. What I’ve done so far is change my cpu multiplier up and set the Soc voltage around 1.33. After reading people are saying static Overclocking is bad for single core performance and you lose mhz on a lot of your cores. My question is what is the best method for Overclocking the ryzen 3900x especially if you plan on gaming, thank you?





TheLostSwede said:


> In all fairness, it's not much of a point to overclocking the Ryzen 3000-series.
> Sure, there are a few guys here that have had some success, but for most people, the performance gain isn't really worth it and it's apparently quite easy to damage the CPUs.
> 
> The best way is to make sure you have a really good CPU cooler that allows the CPU to boost itself as high as possible. My 3800X boosts higher than max boost clocks at times, obviously for a few ms here and there, but still...



I would leave SOC alone, it has more of a direct link to dram. I had better success leaving it at 1.1
All clock OC isnt worth it but per CCX really pays off with superb temp
But yes, it is more complicated and time consuming. Mainly as a good per CCX OC will also rely on your board VRM capacities (voltage compensation) as well as good cooling
From what I understood also, depending on your cpu there is a certain maximum frequency difference you can have in between what will be your higher clocked ccx and lower clocked ccx for stability
being 25mhz for Ryzen 5 and Ryzen 7, 150-175mhz for Ryzen 9 'X' ,100-150 for the 'XT' and 75-100 for threadrippers

So, I watched how they behave for a long time and then decided to give it a shot to a manual per CCX overclock on my Ryzen 9 3900x
Those were tested on a Asus tuf b550-plus with 32gb of 3600mhz RAM overclocked at 3733mhz cooling was a good old nh-d15

Even if I didn't feel it quite stable enough to present it here or keep it as a regular profile, I did achieve as high as 45.25 on two CCX out of my four, the lower two finishing at 3.5 and 3.75 respectively while keeping my idle temp around 38 and load around 83.

This is what I ended up as a totally stable and performant profile that I still use.

Core VID: 1.33

CCX1: 44.75
CCX2: 44.75
CCX3: 43.25
CCX4: 43.50

LLC level 5

CPU capabilities 130%
optimize cpu phase
extreme soc phase,
switching frequency 350

It comes with magnificent idle temp around 32-33 and load barely hits 80.. sometimes

as for number I achieve 7800 at cinebench20
I also took some cpu scores and physics score from 3dMark

anybody got different results or experience?
kinda curious if there's tweak I havent thought of to get even more out of it


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 15, 2020)

Illus1onz said:


> Soc voltage around 1.33



You actually don't need any extra voltage for soc on a 3900x. Going over 1.1v will eventually add to errors on the IMC/WHEA. Going up to 1.2v will degrade your chip. On auto voltage, the soc will run upto 1.1v all on its own so in most cases adding more just leads to more issues.

For most ppl who haven't done the research into learning about the silicon fitness monitor are better off using PBO which achieves the best all around boost. Manual all core reduces single thread performance kind of defeating the whole point imo.

Oh and as mentioned above, a step above PBO is going all in on a ratio overclock which is the best of both worlds, albeit if you have a chip with good voltage scaling.

I should also add that the 7800ratio score can easily be duplicated with PBO.


----------

